# Puppy fever -too young?



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I am not sure I am the only one suffering from puppy fever after all the gorgeous puppy photos we've seen lately - even the photo of the month competition makes me want another V 

Well - lately we've been toying with the idea of getting a second V as Dugo seem to ADORE playing with other dogs and was miserable for a whole week after his best friend Kali had to go home after a 4 day sleepover. 

We've read the threads on whether it is good to have another male or female and could see that the age differences between the second Vs differred from one household to the next. I even did some research on the internet and the conclusion we came to is that there are good arguments for waiting until the first V is between 2 and 3 but thought to ask anyway 

We've in actual fact already made the decision to wait until he is 2 before putting our names up for another pup but now there is a possibility of getting a little sister (also from Dugo's parents) next month. Dugo will then be 10 months young. 

I am a bit concerned that Dugo would have a problem with sharing attention as he is so used to me focusing 100% on him (will even come and harass me for attention when I am on the phone or lying in the bath!). But on the other hand - don't know whether this will get better as he gets older. He would also (hopefully) soon realise that he has a V friend 24/7.

Would love to hear your thoughts on whether 2 Vs are better regardless the age gap


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm interested in this too! Even though we are already committed to a puppy to be born any day now. Our boys will be 17 months apart!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know why people say to wait. I got my second Vizsla when my first was nine months old and it was a breeze. Not only did my first boy get easier to train, my second boy cought on to every thing very quickly. 

I am sure all experiences are different but mine was a pleasant one and I don't regret the decision to get my second at all.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish I didn't have to wait! We had my friend's puppy stay with us last week. She is a 5 month old GSP. Otto was jealous last time she stayed but over this last visit they really bonded. They played every second they could and when they weren't they usually were cuddling. I felt awful for him when she had to leave. 

I realized that I really don't have the time for a puppy right now .. We have about a year and a half before we'll be ready. 

Otto is about 21 months (WOW!) but he really seemed to mature when she was around. He was fantastic on walks and listening around the house.. He seemed to have grown up a bit. Could be his age or maybe just having a puppy around.. ? 

Here is a video of them playing... It was so nice that he had company  I would go for it if you have the time!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5NEIPdWgqY


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

This won't help


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny are only about 6 months apart - Cash was right around a year old when I got Penny and since Penny is a rescue I'm guessing that she was about 6 months old when I got her. Before Penny, Cash was stuck to me like glue, demanded as much attention as he could get and slept on top of me every night. He bonded with Penny the first night I brought her home (see the first picture below - that was their first night home together and he put all of his toys around her when she went to sleep). They have been inseparable ever since, but they BOTH still love to cuddle with me - most nights all three of us are cuddled up on the couch and every morning after they go out to go potty we all climb back into bed for a snugglefest. During the day when I'm at work they play and keep each other company and if they are ever separated they cry. Don't get me wrong, they are a handful and a lot of work, but what V isn't??  But they play together so well and wear each other out, that I can't imagine just having one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It depends more on a persons time,knowledge, and money than it does the pups age. 
Having two young Vs can have its rewards if you put in the extra work.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know about Vizslas, but it seems like with people often the younger kids are the easier it is for them to adapt to new members of the family.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Many thanks for all the responses - emailed it to the hubby to kickstart negotiations this weekend ......

@ Redhead 75 - how can I resist after that GORGEOUS pic ;D


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

@Milesmom - can only imagine how excited you must be!! Good luck with the waiting.

@Crazycash - I think the pictures of 2Vs (especially the ones of Cash and Penny!) have made me think constantly of how Dugo will enjoy a friend ..... so if we don't settle on the decision now we will definitelty get another V in the future.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Our boy was 10 months when little girl came to us, they are the best of buddies. Just on that one pic, I want another!!!!!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness redhead 75. How can any one resist temptation now. Adorable. xxx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I waited until my V was 9 months old and leaving for the trainer to get my second one. He got to meet the new puppy before he left for 3 months.
It gave me and the new pup more time to work one on one. She could enjoy time in the fields/yard without competing with a older dog. After all of her shots were complete, I would sometimes take her to visit her big brother at the trainers. Sometimes I think he was happier to see her than me.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, this is a great thread! I just posted saying I'm signed up for #2!

Of all the owners I've talked too, and it's been many, they recommend a second one if finances and time permit. 

We had a few dogs stay at our house for a week, and Ryker was constantly playing. I was able to get so much done because he wasn't following me around with his nose in my butt all day! It was one deciding factor, but we've been thinking about it for six months now.

Ryker and our new baby will be 15 months apart, which I think is perfect. Ryker is finally at a place where he's consistently obedient with me, recognizes that I'm in charge, and isn't trying his teenage antics anymore. He's also settling better during the day if he's exercised well. So for us, it's the best time!

Let me know what you decide. Now these pictures have me drooling. I can't wait four more weeks!


----------

